# What do do with fish?



## akimbo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi everybody! Several months ago i got a female guppies and she was pregnant, and since then she gave birth 2 more times and the only one to survive were a whole bunch of pretty much identical to the mom girls. And now they grew up, i dont want it to get to overcrowded and they are also aggressive to other fish sometimes. Anybody need some nice female guppies?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

akimbo said:


> Hi everybody! Several months ago i got a female guppies and she was pregnant, and since then she gave birth 2 more times and the only one to survive were a whole bunch of pretty much identical to the mom girls. And now they grew up, i dont want it to get to overcrowded and they are also aggressive to other fish sometimes. Anybody need some nice female guppies?


Post in the fresh water livestock section. You'll get a better response


----------

